# Pampano at the fort



## Flatsphanatic (May 3, 2015)

Last time i posted on this thread i was in search of a sand flea rake, and thanks to the generosity of fellow forum member gator7_5 that objective has been met. without the help of gator7_5 this post and the many surf reports to follow would not be possible. Thank you very much Landry, i wish you nothing but the best in your endeavors working on your center console.

With my newly acquired sand flea rake i decided to hit fort pickens just to see if there was any fleas to be had on the beach. Of course i threw a rod and a sand spike in the trunk just in case. Got to the end of the fort at about 2:00pm and after 10 minutes of scowering the beach i had enough sand fleas for a weeks worth of fishing, so i decided to lay a beach towel down and wet a line in the pass to see what was chewing. I caught a nice tan and about ten-zillion catfish before deciding to call it a day. But on my way back home i couldn't resist pulling up to a beach i had never fished before. At the second beach i stopped at i caught this nice little ruler sized pompano, and had the great fortune of meeting another forum member ecotti. All in all a good day on the gulf capped with some fresh pompano for dinner.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! The last time I went I couldn't find a flea anywhere.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad you put it to use, hopefully its the first of many! You're very welcome.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice report try Frying up those fleas heard they taste good!


----------



## ecotti (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice report Flats! I sure was jealous of that keeper Pomp. I caught a very small one later that evening, but nothing to write home about. Still, enjoyed being out there with you and brother Joe. Keep on posting!


----------

